# Question for an Egg-Head ;)



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I was having a bleather with some friends tonight and one of those _REALLY_ irritating questions was asked :roll: and nobody could come up with an explanation :? but there must be someone on here who can help ...............................................

How do you get the yellow bit in the centre of the white bit of the centre of a Creame Egg? :?  









Put us out our misery please :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Two chocolate hollow cup halves, fill with the white, fill with a blob of yellow and join together :?

I dunno but this is what the wife thinks 

Graham


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> Two chocolate hollow cup halves, fill with the white, fill with a blob of yellow and join together :?
> 
> I dunno but this is what the wife thinks
> 
> Graham


I would have thought that was right.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://eggy.ukgeeks.co.uk/c151421.html

sad git


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> http://eggy.ukgeeks.co.uk/c151421.html
> 
> sad git


Hey Pot, it's Kettle here :lol:

Ahhhhh, but how did the squishy bit get inside the regular sized eggs (with the yellow bit being nice and neat)? - I bet there wasn't tiny eggs to nick the middle from 

:twisted: 
Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Sounds like you've had one too many Babycham's tonight Hev. :lol: :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Sounds like you've had one too many Babycham's tonight Hev. :lol: :-*


More like too much blood in my alcohol stream :roll:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you've had one too many Babycham's tonight Hev. :lol: :-*
> ...


Is that not what I said?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


 :lol: 
Sober as a judge my dear, not had a single drop since Xmas :-*

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> Sober as a judge my dear, not had a single drop since Xmas :-*
> 
> Hev x


That explains the original question then :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 :lol:

Note to self: must read posts properly before replying.

Anyway, I've got an excuse; I've just finished a particularly hectic lateshift at work, so I'm not quite 'firing on all cylinders'.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Sober as a judge my dear, not had a single drop since Xmas :-*
> ...


 :roll: - but I bet I've got a few folk on here wondering now 



the Silver Surfer said:


> Note to self: must read posts properly before replying.


Good grief, another one who needs an optician :wink: .......... first BreTT and now you 

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Can you do a group buy discount? :lol:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Jings i would not like to see you drunk then :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ali, why would we want a group bra discount? :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Ali, why would we want a group bra discount? :roll:


 :lol: Aye, very good. I think you'll find I WAS firing on all cylinders when I posted that. I think you need to go to Specsavers, or better still see Hev and she'll sort you out. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Can you do a group buy discount? :lol:


Hmmmm, now there is a thought :roll:

Only problems I can think of:
1) where would I post? Afterall the group buy is


> TT Forum Group Buys, Discounts & Special Offers
> Find out about any group buys of items for your TT


 technically the spex wouldn't be for the TT but I suppose they would preserve it  
2) do I give a donation to the forum for every pair of spex sold?
3) will I be shot at dawn for trying to sell? (I distinctly remember my experience in the For Sale section a year ago!) :wink:



johnnyboy said:


> Jings i would not like to see you drunk then :lol: :lol:


My typing becomes pants!!!!!



Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> or better still see Hev and she'll sort you out. :lol: :wink:


Steady, that's how rumors start! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> ............a group bra discount? :roll:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] - good idea .........oops, maybe that is a topic for the Powder Room  :wink:

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hev.......... surprise yellowTT hasn't attempted this one :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> Hev.......... surprise yellowTT hasn't attempted this one :lol: :lol: :wink:


Give 'im time :roll: :lol:

I'm still looking for an answer :? 

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

U lot know nowt, Chocolate Chicken lays em for goodness sake, didnt you do Confectionary Biology at school?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> U lot know nowt, Chocolate Chicken lays em for goodness sake, didnt you do Confectionary Biology at school?


If you paid sooooo much attention in Confec. Bio then..................... what came first , the chicken or the egg? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

How Cadbury Creme Egg is made

Cadbury Creme Egg is manufactured by making a chocolate shell in a half-egg shaped mould, which is then filled with white fondant and a dab of yellow fondant to simulate the yolk. Two mould halves are closed very quickly and cooled to allow the chocolate to set. When the moulds are opened, the eggs fall onto a conveyor which transports them, first to the foiling machines and then to the finished packing.

Copied from here:

http://www.cadburyschweppes.com/EN/Bran ... emeegg.htm


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank you ..................... . Well done SLG (egg-head! :wink

Hehehehe, so much for Chocolate Chickens eh Leg :-* :roll:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> How do you get the yellow bit in the centre of the white bit of the centre of a Creame Egg? :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy Hev,

have chocolate egg with white center gue. Insert syringe with yellow gue. Squirt yellow gue in middle of white gue. Seal chocolate outer with more brown gue.
Try not to consume sticky brown, white and yellow gue


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> have chocolate egg with white center gue. Insert syringe with yellow gue. Squirt yellow gue in middle of white gue. Seal chocolate outer with more brown gue.
> Try not to consume sticky brown, white and yellow gue


 :lol: 
Is that the healthy option? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Easy Hev,
> ...


Sounds like surgery on a choccee eggee


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > have chocolate egg with white center gue. Insert syringe with yellow gue. Squirt yellow gue in middle of white gue. Seal chocolate outer with more brown gue.
> ...


That's the healthy, slim-line option Hev. Works for me 

Btw, I find then sickly sweet. I couldn't eat them [smiley=sick2.gif]

I am more a friend of this stuff [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cream eggs are nice when frozen.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Cream eggs are nice when frozen.


Didn't we have this discussion last year?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

i didnt know they were only for sale from Jan to Easter - Im sure i bought some in September last year :?

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm all this talk about them makes me wanna go out of work and buy like 12 right now! :roll: :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm all this talk about them makes me wanna go out of work and buy like 12 right now! :roll: :twisted:


Just make sure ya keep 'em in the fridge 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Chocolate in the fridge..... oh no....don't do it!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Chocolate in the fridge..... oh no....don't do it!!


Why not?

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ruins it - chocolate is best stored and consumed at room temp - makes the most of all the cocoa butters and flavours etc.

Storing/eating cold reduces the flavour.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Ruins it - chocolate is best stored and consumed at room temp - makes the most of all the cocoa butters and flavours etc.
> 
> Storing/eating cold reduces the flavour.


Ahhhhh, but it makes it last longer 

You're mine of information astounds me :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Hev said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm all this talk about them makes me wanna go out of work and buy like 12 right now! :roll: :twisted:
> ...


fridge!? they wont even make it to my desk drawer


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> fridge!? they wont even make it to my desk drawer


All 12!!!!!!!!  









Hev x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

yes

tomorrow i may feel a bit [smiley=sick2.gif]

......but you just cant beat that taste [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> ......but you just cant beat that taste [smiley=dude.gif]


I hope you mean the taste of the Creme Egg and not the puke 

Hev x
<oops, sorry for the too much info at lunch-time :roll:>


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are not made they come from chocolate chickens like that. Cadburys just wrap them. Not sure if they are free range or not though. Iâ€™m also told they cant catch bird flu.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Hev said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ......but you just cant beat that taste [smiley=dude.gif]
> ...


 lady, you need [smiley=help.gif]

:roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> lady, you need [smiley=help.gif]
> 
> :roll:












Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> They are not made they come from chocolate chickens like that. Cadburys just wrap them. Not sure if they are free range or not though. *Iâ€™m also told they cant catch bird flu*.


Are you sure?...................... what about chicken pox? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Hev said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > lady, you need [smiley=help.gif]
> ...


r u coming to the Harry Ramsden's meet? If so, we can drop you off across the road from there - High Royds Hospital..... :roll:

although i think tis closed now :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> r u coming to the Harry Ramsden's meet? If so, we can drop you off across the road from there - High Royds Hospital..... :roll:
> 
> although i think tis closed now :?


Nah, will be down on the 2nd April tho . Why would I be going to the hospital? I don't know anybody who'll be there .............. unless you will cos you'll have eaten too many creme eggs! :roll: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Hev said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > r u coming to the Harry Ramsden's meet? If so, we can drop you off across the road from there - High Royds Hospital..... :roll:
> ...


its a hospital for people with nuffin in their 'noggins'  and who like to eat sick etc... 

http://killerlocations.com/htm files/film-tv-photo htm/J- Derrelict Buildings/J001 High Royds.htm

but its now derelict


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hev said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > They are not made they come from chocolate chickens like that. Cadburys just wrap them. Not sure if they are free range or not though. *Iâ€™m also told they cant catch bird flu*.
> ...


no but they do come out in minstrals.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> its a hospital for people with nuffin in their 'noggins' .................but its now derelict


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't worry, there is one of them up 'ere too ....................... I get let out for good behaviour sometimes :twisted: 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > fridge!? they wont even make it to my desk drawer
> ...


How about a nice jucey steak insted 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

If you think cadbury are clever, think of the chickens, they manage it without a mould and they also came up with the idea first


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> If you think cadbury are clever, think of the chickens, they manage it without a mould and they also came up with the idea first


Somehow I tried to move this thread towards sensible eating ----> and you got it straight back to chocolate. We wil have to EFT this at the weekend :wink: :-* 
"Even though I still love cholocate ... "


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Somehow I tried to move this thread towards sensible eating ----> and you got it straight back to chocolate.


hehehehehe nice try Dani :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow I tried to move this thread towards sensible eating ----> and you got it straight back to chocolate.
> ...


Yeah,

as I keep saying Hev, trial leeds to failure :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Trial leed to failure............. maybe but Chocolate leads to pleasure


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Trial leed to failure............. maybe but *Chocolate leads to pleasure *


Now you're talking 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


And also to tight belts :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Or more sexercise


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I'm not listening to you!!!!

Squats, leg extensions, lunges, leg press, calve raises: all BodyMax style plus lat pulldown, seated row, bent arm pullover, abs and gluts.
That's your prog for Thursday evening :lol: 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, I forgot the side crunches on the ball :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

you tell him [smiley=whip.gif] ................... I think I'll stick to dancing :? 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> I think I'll stick to dancing :?
> 
> Hev x


One of my favourite workouts, Hev  
Shame my other half is not into any physical activity what so ever 

But I did win a few prizes donkey's years ago doing ballroom dancing


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll stick to dancing :?
> ...


Go without him! Tap-dancing is brill fun AND you don't need a partner  (but please don't practice on the kitchen sink, the plumber gets a little annoyed :roll

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


More like line dancing? Or *funky street dance *:roll: 

Problem is, I am really into ballroom dancing, so no partner is bad news


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I think i'll take the workout, much less embarrassing with two left feet


----------

